# Minimum bar top overhang



## khsmith55 (Jul 17, 2016)

Given an accessible space at "bar" seating, what would the minimum overhang be? I can't find any requirement in ANSI A117 but I'm leaning towards 17" based on that required for the "use" of a drinking fountain. Any help or direction is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## ADAguy (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you MH, good one!
Have more, proprietary or source of these illustrations?
Please.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 19, 2016)

I have a lot, but you can just do a search on google images.....


----------



## Yikes (Jul 19, 2016)

You do raise an interesting point.  Bar "seating" is often not actually designed to be oriented facing forward with knee space.  Even if you are not in a wheelchair, it is designed to compel you to sit "side saddle", or even just to stand.
In that case, would a 48" wide _side approach_ wheelchair space (no knee space) at a 34" high bar counter be equivalent facilitation?


----------



## JBI (Jul 19, 2016)

That is an interesting point, considering one advantage (and possible reason) for the high bar top is to provide some security to the bartenders...


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 19, 2016)

security from what? (smiling)


----------



## khsmith55 (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking at the ANSI A117 commentary, they recommend a minimum of 60" long to provide a "companion" seat at the same elevation. I would take this as an implication that they suggest a forward approach for two 30" wide spaces, one being "accessible, thoughts?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 20, 2016)

So, is it to be shoulder to shoulder or face to face when drinking together?
Theaters require alignment of shoulders with companions.


----------



## JBI (Jul 20, 2016)

But if it's a motorized chair, can you cited for DWI?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 20, 2016)

Some have been.


----------

